# Deals.... or not?



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi,

I have decided to bite the bullet and buy Komplete 13 standard and iZotope Music Production 4.

My issue is this: should I wait until Black Friday / Xmas because deals are a thing these companies do, or buy now?
For example, iZotope has 50% on the MPS4 right now, ending in a week - should I buy or should I wait?

Those of you who are experienced in buying software, please help


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 2, 2020)

They both do sales, iZotope more often than NI. Don't buy anything full price if you can wait, almost every audio software or sample thing goes on sale sooner or later. 

For iZotope check out if you can get a better price through a crossgrade from Ozone Elements (which you can get for free if you buy anything here: https://www.pluginboutique.com/articles/1662 ). If there is a crossgrade path, it'll probably go on sale too at some point.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> For iZotope check out if you can get a better price through a crossgrade from Ozone Elements (which you can get for free if you buy anything here: https://www.pluginboutique.com/articles/1662 ). If there is a crossgrade path, it'll probably go on sale too at some point.


I forgot I actually had bought the Elements series for around $50 a couple of years ago, and their website actually promotes loyaltly offers which is great. I am getting it for $399 right now.

Historically speaking, can we expect something better? Have they gone lower?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 2, 2020)

Izotope stuff is almost always cheaper via 3rd parties such as Audiodeluxe, Best Service, JRRShop etc by ten to fifteen percent.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

Update on the MPS: iZotope has a 5% discount if you leave the product in your cart and don't buy it. With the crossgrade that I am eligible for, that's $379,05.

At Audiodeluxe, 10% off with FALL2020 coupon so that's $358.98.

At PluginBoutique, Best Service & JRR Shop, no additional % so that's $399.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

How about NI? Are they known for their Black Friday / XMas deals?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 2, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> How about NI? Are they known for their Black Friday / XMas deals?


It must be too early for a Komplete discount as it was recently released.
Based on past data you will need to wait until next summer.

JRRShop have 15% off izotope using a coupon code.


----------



## MauroPantin (Nov 2, 2020)

Wait for a sale, iZotope is on sale very, very often. With Black Friday right around the corner it is bound to happen.

There's also rent to own at Splice, I believe, but not sure about crossgrade pricing there, haven't really checked that out.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

Just went to Thomann and NI Komplete Standard is cheaper there compared to n-i.com by about 2%


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> There's also rent to own at Splice, I believe, but not sure about crossgrade pricing there, haven't really checked that out.



Thanks for the tip. I checked Splice and they don't seem to offer neither MPS4 nor K13 at all.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 2, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> Wait for a sale, iZotope is on sale very, very often. With Black Friday right around the corner it is bound to happen.



I'm thinking of doing that since I'll always have the crossgrade price in my back pocket.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 2, 2020)

It’s already heavily discounted at 339 v 799 for the cross grade at JRR.
I don’t recall the code though.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 2, 2020)

Technostica said:


> It’s already heavily discounted at 339 v 799 for the cross grade at JRR.
> I don’t recall the code though.


Isn't the code normally "group" or "forum"?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 2, 2020)

I would definitely wait a few more weeks until black Friday and see what comes up. If you just want kontakt there are ways of getting that cheaper buy registering the free Arcane by Embertone you are eligible for a crossgrade. At the moment the crossgrade price might be a bit high. But during the summer sale it was not much over £100. This might happend during Black Friday (but I don't know for certain)


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 2, 2020)

yeah, better wait. Specially so close to black friday/cybermonday. 

i suggest going over to KVRaudio and see through the archive database to see what these companies did last year and the year before. If black friday deals are bigger thwan cybermonday and by how much. 
They normally do similar deals every year. or every two. depending on the releases.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 2, 2020)

You can check KVR trade forum for used software.
Komplete is often for sale there.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 2, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have decided to bite the bullet and buy Komplete 13 standard and iZotope Music Production 4.
> 
> ...


Typically, a recently released edition of Komplete doesn't go on sale on Black Friday. They go on half price sale the following summer.

During BF, I expect most instruments and libraries will be 50% off. But maybe not the very newest ones, like Arkhis.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow this is a lot of very useful information, thanks everyone. I'm wait, high alert mode


----------



## Markrs (Nov 3, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Wow this is a lot of very useful information, thanks everyone. I'm wait, high alert mode


Do consider getting the free Arcane and registering it with Native Instruments as you can then get the kontakt cross grade if you want it. Also if you are subscribed to NI they often send out a half price voucher for the Komplete select just before the summer sale (so was only £80 last summer to buy it). You can then take advantage of the summer sale half price upgrade offer. That is if you can hold off that long. Also as far as I am aware, kontakt is treated the same as the Komplete select from an upgrade point of view.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 3, 2020)

I actually have Arcane; just checked and I can get Kontakt 6 for £222. Add the £80 so that's $302 for Komplete 13 Select. The upgrade from Select to the standard edition is £352, for a total of £652.

Buying it full price is £529.

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 3, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> I actually have Arcane; just checked and I can get Kontakt 6 for £222. Add the £80 so that's $302 for Komplete 13 Select. The upgrade from Select to the standard edition is £352, for a total of £652.
> 
> Buying it full price is £529.
> 
> Where am I going wrong?


If you can wait, when NI does their sales, that crossgrade can go to 50% off.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 3, 2020)

Makes more sense 

Some guy is selling K9 standard + K12 update for $300.
Does it seem reasonable? It would amount to about $530 for K13, instead of $699.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Makes more sense
> 
> Some guy is selling K9 standard + K12 update for $300.
> Does it seem reasonable? It would amount to about $530 for K13, instead of $699.


If you're looking at KVR, make sure to check the Feedback list:









KVR Forum: Feedback Thread - Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Feedback Thread - Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Markrs (Nov 3, 2020)

eBay is normally better. I got ultimate 10 + Machine MK2 for £280. The maschine sells for £100 (I've kept mine as it is an excellent controller and drum pads) so only £180 for ultimate 10. Got Komplete 13 ultimate CE upgrade for £250 as NI had a grace period that if you bought 12 in September it was auto upgraded to 13 for free. Luckily the UK still had boxed half priced 12's for sale. So got KUCE 13 for £430. If the grace period hadn't happened I would have waited to the summer to upgrade for half price.

This shows you can get good deals if you hunt around a bit.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 3, 2020)

Will check eBay, hadn't thought og eBay for software  
The guy on KVR seems legit. We shall see!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 3, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Will check eBay, hadn't thought og eBay for software
> The guy on KVR seems legit. We shall see!


With eBay you do have to watch out for those selling cracked software. Normally if it is legit it will mention licence transfer in the description.


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Will check eBay, hadn't thought og eBay for software
> The guy on KVR seems legit. We shall see!



Be aware - If you buy digital goods off ebay, you're not protected. I just lost a few hundred £'s due to buying something which I never received. Ebay closed my appeal immediately and told me buyer protection doesn't cover digital goods. I'll never use ebay again.

Just to add, this wasn't me being a gullible buyer buying cracked software. The seller seemed legit and had good feedback etc. It appears someone might have took over his account, or he just turned into an absolute cretin after he heard ebay allow you to get away with not sending digital goods and keeping the money.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 3, 2020)

Be careful buying NI gear on ebay as many sellers seem to be clueless as to how the process works.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 3, 2020)

ebay is riddled with fraudsters be very careful. but there are good people there also.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 3, 2020)

I couldn't find anything of value to me on eBay, but thanks for the warning


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 4, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have decided to bite the bullet and buy Komplete 13 standard and iZotope Music Production 4.
> 
> ...



Are you enrolled n any type of school/courses? If so, you can get 50% iZotope stuff.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks.

I'm 50


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 4, 2020)

vinnie2k said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm 50



I'm 51 and take weekly piano lessons at an accredited facility....I qualified.


----------



## vinnie2k (Nov 4, 2020)

Cool.


----------

